# Jackie Stiles



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

From the LA Times:

Q: The Sparks made a couple of key veteran acquisitions, getting guard Jackie Stiles from the dispersal draft and signing free agent Jennifer Gillom after she rejected an offer from Phoenix. What other ideas do you have for shaping this team? 

A: Those two acquisitions were the biggest. Jennifer gives us another big person we can go to at crunch time; she's always been a prolific scorer. You add her with Milton and [Latasha] Byears and we have a good mix in the front court. And now we don't have to regulate our fouls as much. With Jennifer, Lisa and DeLisha, [they] might get three-four fouls and you can still let them play. Stiles can give us more offense. I'm shocked at her size. She seems so little to do the things she did in college and when she was the WNBA rookie of the year. That shows you she has determination and grit. Now, with Tamecka Dixon, Nikki Teasley and Nicky McCrimmon, we have four guards who can flat out play the game of basketball.

Link to Cooper Q and A 

I hope Jackie gets traded - ANYWHERE!!! Stiles on an LA team... there is something that is SIMPLY WRONG about that.

I am not hearing much about her from CAMP. Does anyone have an update?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK 

I did a little digging and found this article right after Jackie was selected by LA. It seems she is dating her former Coach's son Brian Hargrove and he is the person that informed her she went to the Sparks in the dispersal draft.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Oh great lol. If she marries him, I will forever be reminded of Linda Hargrove's trade. Which worked out for us Comets fans after all now didn't it. Wow, thanks Linda. :laugh: 

Dang, I hate to think of Jackie in LA. Why doesn't he use her for a trade rather than wasting her talent in LA. She isn't mean enough to get any playing time there. I think Cooper picked Stiles just to tick me off! :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am sure he did it to piss all everyone. The Kansas kid in LA.

Actually - I am beginning to think she will be traded soon. There is still hope!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, I guess we won't see her in a Sparks Uniform this season...

LINK 



> Los Angeles Sparks guard Jackie Stiles, the WNBA's rookie of the year in 2001, will not play this season in order to have surgery to correct bursitis in her right heel.



More on Stiles from LA Paper


----------

